# Schwalbe CX Pro 26 X 1.35 on MTB OK?



## dockjumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm not yet ready to make the plunge into a CX bike but want to take the first step and modify my MTB tires.
I ride a Rocky Mountain Element 70. I need to put thinner tires for a few races I do in SW Ontario where there's a combo of a lot of road + a lot of mud. I need to increase my clearance to shed mud, plus reduce road contact. I'll use regular 2.0s for my other riding, so this is just for some races.
I have Mavic XC717 rims with disc brakes. 
I realize this isn't an ideal setup but I'm hoping it will buy me some improvements.
1) What are the experiences of anyone who's put these wheels on a 4" dual suspension MTB re: performance and durability for racing?
2) Any issues with this not being a good fit for my rims?


----------



## elmar schrauth (Feb 19, 2007)

The Tire works great in mud.
we took triathlontubes 23-571 for it.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

Being of small stature, by necessity I ride a modified mountain bike with 26 inch tires for CX. I have no complaints with the tires, but they are the only "cyclocross' legal width in the 26 inch size...not much of a choice. It is a fully rigid bike with linear pull/travel agent brakes.

However, the inefficiencies of weight and 4 inches of dual suspension overshadow your tire choices. Not sure tires is the solution and worth putting $$ into. Perhaps just race with your bike _as is _and then start saving if the CX bug really bites you.


----------



## Nopcme (Sep 9, 2008)

I used those tires last cross season on my ghetto MTB converted to cross bike. My set-up was all rigid with drop bars, however. The tires worked fine for cross. In sloppy, wet mud, I had no problems. In really sticky, clay-like conditions, the tires packed-up with mud, but so did everyone elses tires for the most part. At least in the C class, a 26 mtb with some minor modifications will not hold you back much if at all. The Continental Cross Country Pro tire also comes in a 26 x 1.5 size. It is a good bit wider than the Schwalbe but had a much more aggressive tread. It is still alot skinnier than a 2.0 MTB tire though.


----------



## dockjumper (Apr 5, 2009)

*What pressure on Schwalbe CX Pro?*

I bought a set yesterday and will be taking a test ride today.
I pumped up the front/rear shocks so to better engage lockout so will mimic a hardtail more closely.
What tire pressure should I use. I'm 190 lbs. I'm staring at 80 to test it out. Tire gives min/max of 50/95.


----------



## Nopcme (Sep 9, 2008)

I ran 40psi for cross but weight 147lb. I only had 1 pinch flat the entire season. 80psi is alot for cross even @ 190lb. OK to start there but I'll bet you'll be fine @ 50psi or less.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow, excellent thread with some useful information as I'll also be using these for CX on my bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## dockjumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Guys. I've ridden the tires for two weeks and raced them this weekend. Very impressed all around. They corner much better than expected -- I can lean into turns in most terrain, they cut through gummy mud well and shed mud efficiently. They're at a disadvantage vs. 2.0 tires in loose/deep gravel or in boggy grass since they cut in rather than glide over the top. But I think that's the nature of a skinnier tire. I switched between full lockout on my MTB and full suspension and they did well in both. I've done some testing on moderately technical single track and they've been adequate. I wouldn't choose them for hardcore MTB riding through rock fields but so far they've been much better than anticipated.


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a set for my 26 inch cross/commuter/snow bike. For what they are, they are pretty good. The tread is a bit deeper then the traditional cross tread but, it grips a hell of a lot better in the loose stuff because of it.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Anyone know where to get these? My local shop says they aren't available through QBP...


----------



## 1nf0s3c (Feb 21, 2010)

MarvinK said:


> Anyone know where to get these? My local shop says they aren't available through QBP...


http://www.schwalbetires.com/cx_pro

They have quick shipping time


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Someone posted there that they bought a competitors lighter 1.4 Kevlar bead tires... Any guess what they were?


----------

